# Forms of Magic



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 16, 2012)

On a new project, I am making the different races of "man" be direct descendants of deities. So with each race I want them to inherit their patron god's form of magic. Here are some that I have:

Destruction - Magic that is destructive and causes harm (fire, lightning, etc)

Nature - Can manipulate the forces of nature such as water, wind, and earth

Foresight - Ability to see possibilities of the future

I was also thinking of having a sort of "healing" power but wanted to branch further on it.

Do you like this idea and what other forms of magic do you think would be interesting to have?


----------



## Cosmolien (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the idea and i think you should definitely include the healing powers.

Cosmolien


----------



## Leif Notae (Nov 16, 2012)

While you are going to hate me saying this, I'd suggest taking a look at the world of Birthright for 2nd Edition D&D. Skip past some of the mechanics and dig into the world they created and it will give you something to keep in mind when crafting your magic system. 

Each of them have a specific power bestowed by the essence of what was the original "god" (very powerful magical humans). They ranged from ocean magic to mutation as a penalty for casting spells. Even the healers had fragments of their essence and worked some pretty impressive spells based on their "bloodline".

I'd say take a page from that book and have a specific line that is corrupted. Every time they use or cast a spell (or dishonor an edict of their "faith" or "teaching"), they grow a mutation. From scales to a tail to some gills and a few cloven hooves (if they're lucky). It'll even give you a chance to introduce a new race.


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 16, 2012)

Always fun to look at ideas like this. Here are a couple of wrinkles to consider:

Are these magics tied to forces in the universe, or to certain ways of viewing and using them? That is, Nature and maybe Foresight (Time) seem like major elements of existence, similar to the classic 4 Elements but even wider-- but Destruction and Healing are *ways* of manipulating them. Might that mean that Nature and Time magics come from the older or more abstract gods and the others from more limited or active ones? Or maybe Destruction is actually the power of Energy but that's hard to use for anything creative...

If these powers come from being descended from a god, what happens if two bloodlines mix? Does divine rule mean only one magic takes hold (and what happens to that person's genes?), or is the result incompatible and fatal--or maybe "always fatal until now"? (You can watch the entire _Avatar_ and _Korra_ shows so far and never see what powers halfbreed benders might have.) 

The magicks started with their divine ancestors, but do they stay in the bloodline forever, or do they "thin out" over the generations? Or do the gods mate back into the lines now and then?

Does using the magic strengthen your ties to the god? How much divine favor do you need to use it? Or, have the gods withdrawn from the world to avoid "kicking over their playpen," and actually worry about anyone using too much magic because it draws too much of one god's presence back into the world?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 16, 2012)

wordwalker said:


> Always fun to look at ideas like this. Here are a couple of wrinkles to consider:
> 
> Are these magics tied to forces in the universe, or to certain ways of viewing and using them? That is, Nature and maybe Foresight (Time) seem like major elements of existence, similar to the classic 4 Elements but even wider-- but Destruction and Healing are *ways* of manipulating them. Might that mean that Nature and Time magics come from the older or more abstract gods and the others from more limited or active ones? Or maybe Destruction is actually the power of Energy but that's hard to use for anything creative...
> 
> ...



Well that sure is a lot of (good) points you mentioned there. I haven't finalized everything but here's the gist of things:

No one really knows what happened to the Gods and why they are gone. There are only fragments of history that give only slight explanation to the people of their existence but for all extensive purposes, they are dead. The gods don't answer prayers or intervene with their children (people) and so are just assumed to be dead. 

The different races have their own provinces or kingdoms where they live. They are not exclusive to other races and you can often find other races in a kingdom not native to their own. The only race that is forbidden to enter any other kingdom is the race born from the God of Destruction. There is a very huge racial conflict going on because it is thought that their patron deity is what caused the gods to be dead and there is even mention in paintings and holy texts that suggest he even slew some of his brethren, but it is very vague.

Mixing blood is something that does not usually occur. It is seen as a crime and an insult. You won't be executed on the spot for it but one with mixed blood will find themselves at the bottom end of the many different caste systems. They will not have any magical capabilities. And not everyone has these capabilities. It is not known how or why some people inherit their god's gift and others do not. It is just something you have to be born with and typically, magical bloodline families tend to mate with other highblood families (again, their caste system)


----------



## alien (Nov 17, 2012)

Restoration/healing, is not a valid school/form of magic, just saying.

Aside from the pun. *cough cough*

Magic is limitless to be honest, you can do whatever you want with it - so long as there are rules.

Something interesting would be astral projection. Or a telekinetic form of magic. Be original.

I like foresight, but destruction and nature seem like something out of a video game. Technically, fire should be included with nature. But could be within destruction - since it causes harm. Contradiction, but nothing I'd worry about really.

I mean, you can do whatever you want honestly - I'm just thinking logically.

Some original/untouched ideas.

Astral Projection (The ability to go out of body... without sleeping? Spirit walking?)

Telekinetic Powers (Calling down celestial bodies? Conjuring objects out of thin air?)

The ability to manipulate machinery? (I've no idea what to name that lol)

Computational power? (The ability to simulate 'things' with the mind. To conjure logical illusions. again, no name, lol.)

The list goes forever on...

Good luck!


----------



## Wanara009 (Nov 17, 2012)

alien said:


> Restoration/healing, is not a valid school/form of magic, just saying.
> 
> Aside from the pun. *cough cough*
> 
> ...



I don't quite agree with healing not being a valid magic. I agree that fiction often trivialize it ("Poof, and the wound is gone!"), but magic healing is quite common in some real-life culture (usually not for wound, but for illness). From personal example, I recently added flesh-crafting into my magic system, which basically allow one to manipulate the shape of biomass, which make it somewhat like surgery (it is healing, but only if applied correctly).

Come to think of it, there is a lot of 'magic' in the real world that you could use as inspiration for your story. They already come complete with their own rules and limitations.

For example, the magic of binding a genie to do your dirty work for you (common in Indonesia). Which can be anything from find stolen items, initiating accident, healing illness, or even exorcism. Usually, the genie demand payments, which depend on what task it just performed.

Also, the shadow spear magic of the Australian Aboriginal, which allow a witch-doctor to kill a target without leaving a wound. The victim would be biologically healthy (i.e.: no abnormality in how his body function), but he will die as if he's been wounded.


----------



## alien (Nov 17, 2012)

Wanara009 said:


> I don't quite agree with healing not being a valid magic. I agree that fiction often trivialize it ("Poof, and the wound is gone!"), but magic healing is quite common in some real-life culture (usually not for wound, but for illness). From personal example, I recently added flesh-crafting into my magic system, which basically allow one to manipulate the shape of biomass, which make it somewhat like surgery (it is healing, but only if applied correctly).
> 
> Come to think of it, there is a lot of 'magic' in the real world that you could use as inspiration for your story. They already come complete with their own rules and limitations.
> 
> ...



Well, it was a pun. In a video called Skyrim, the people in the game tend to think healing is not a valid form of magic. XD Guess the pun didn't come across as one. xD

More of an inside joke really...hmmm... i dunno.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 17, 2012)

alien said:


> The ability to manipulate machinery? (I've no idea what to name that lol)



Technokinesis?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 17, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Technokinesis?



Technomancy?

Although that sounds interesting I'm afraid like most fantasy novels, the setting isn't that well developed int terms of technology. I was thinking about my "healing" group and wanted to have their powers healing and shielding spells. But then thought maybe I should just make a seperate group. One for healing and the other involving telekinetics and "force fields."


----------



## Saigonnus (Nov 17, 2012)

Healing in my WIP is a bit more complicated than just waving the hands and "poof the wound is healed. The healer delves the victim/patient ro determine what's wrong, and like expected it requires knowledge of the human body. They then use the energy from the victim and their own life force to mend the individual components of the trauma. They weave spirit, water and the warmth from fire energy generally, but other sorts are often used for specific types of injuries. 

I wouldn't say it is its OWN and INDIVIDUAL "type" of magic in my world, but in other worlds it's entirely possible for it to exist. Remember though, if you can heal, you can harm. Imagine having the power to mend a wound... you'd likewise have the ability to create wounds from nothing. All magic in my opinion has two sides like this.


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 18, 2012)

Saigonnus said:


> Remember though, if you can heal, you can harm. Imagine having the power to mend a wound... you'd likewise have the ability to create wounds from nothing. All magic in my opinion has two sides like this.



A great point. Unless it isn't true.

That's one of the questions when you're defining magic, especially when it comes as a divine gift: is it control over certain *forces* and can be used different ways (mold flesh and/or spirit, water, etc to repair or else to tear open)?

Or is the Gift specific to its purpose: did the Destroyer God simply say "My children can rend flesh --or anything else-- with their will, or can burn it, or rot it, or..." and the power has no other use?

For instance,



alien said:


> Technically, fire should be included with nature. But could be within destruction - since it causes harm.



If Nature magic can affect fire, its wielders could summon campfires, turn back forest fires, and so on-- and throw fireballs too unless that was specifically reserved for Destruction. But if it's part of Destruction, is a Destroyer permitted to control that gift for other uses; can he light a hearthfire or a forge? Maybe he can light a forge only for as long as it's forging weapons, and when he brings a plowshare over the flame it winks out...

Or it might be that it's not impossible to use a magic other ways, just that each Gift is harder to control in some ways than others, so that only the more determined "Destroyers" try the precise control to use their flame for anything but simple zaps. The magic might also be tied to emotion, so it's much harder for a Destroyer to work anything when he's not angry, or for a Naturist to wield fire or a Healer to shape flesh when they *are* mad. Or it might be purely cultural: any Healer could stop hearts, but his people would lynch you if you suggested it.

These are a few of the ways magic could be divided up, along with or in addition to just splitting the forces and then exploring each one's uses.

Most of all, all of these are rules with their own ways they can be bent. And we writers know, it's more dramatic to earn forgiveness than get permission.


----------



## Evilyn (Nov 19, 2012)

I've always been a fan of destruction magic, I like it simple, when people tend to have too complex magic systems I get bored, Name of the wind is a good example - I know a lot of people loved this book but the magic system put me off. I prefer Terry Goodkind magic, your standard fire balls and lightning.

Nature magic is good if you want a healing character, maybe something druid like or wood elves? I agree with Leif about researching D&D though

Evi


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 20, 2012)

What about these types for a simple, destructive Magic style??

1- Acid Magic: The caster can shoot jets of green liquid acid that burns everything.

2- Fire Magic: Can cause fires to appear out of nowhere, shoot fireballs, spontaneous combustion of your enemies and create creatures made of living fire that follow your commands.

3- Ice Magic: Causes instant freezing, also capable of creating blizzards and severe winter storms.

4- Darkness Magic: The caster can create an unnatural darkness to capture individuals, castles or even small cities.

5- Light Magic: It releases sudden flashes of white light to dazzle or even burn your enemies.


----------



## Saigonnus (Nov 20, 2012)

wordwalker said:


> A great point. Unless it isn't true.
> 
> That's one of the questions when you're defining magic, especially when it comes as a divine gift: is it control over certain *forces* and can be used different ways (mold flesh and/or spirit, water, etc to repair or else to tear open)?



It's a certainty that if you define the laws of your "magic" to make it one-sided, then it will be. It is my opinion however that it's more realistic to have it two-sided or multi-faceted and limited by the tenets of faith; especially if magic is a gift from your gods. Sure, a healer can harm people but perhaps it is limited in the circumstances with which he can; like to defend himself or innocent people from harm. All other times would put him out of favor with said god and eventually lead to his exile, leaving it up to him to make the choice whether he wants to or not... not simply god denying them the ability.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 21, 2012)

Even a purely destructive style of Magic could be used for positive purposes, if the characters get creative with it and figure out ways to use their evil talents for good:

Ice Magic could be used to disperse a summer heatwave and save the crops from total damage, Fire Magic could be used to lit the fireplaces in a cold castle and a limited form of Light Magic would do wonders for the miners, magical illumination for them as they work in the darkness of a very deep and dangerous mine.

Maybe you cannot have a one-sided magic but only one-sided characters, depending on what they want to do with their powers and their lives... Two more types of Magic for my list:

6- Lightning Magic: The caster can release electric sparks and bolts, create force fields and electrify places and objects so when enemies touch them, they get electrocuted.

7- Crystal Magic: Creates special types of magical crystals to use as portals, shields, magic batteries and also traps to capture your enemies.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 24, 2012)

All very good points but I want my magic system "segregated" and limited. The point of these people being born with the ability of destruction magic is because their god slew his brothers and sisters in his lust for power and "invented" that form of magic when he did so. His descendants are cursed with their blackened skin and their inherited ability. The race's emblem is a bleeding hand on fire to represent their god slaying his brothers and the fire to represent his destructive power.

When I first came up with the idea I thought of Prometheus giving fire to humanity or Odin giving the runic language to humans. Now, obviously fire is a naturally occuring thing but in Greek myth it is a gift given to humanity from a god. So that is why I think fire is associaed with my God of Destruction. Yes fire can be used for many good intentions but as for a magic sense, it is only able to burn and destroy. Magic in this world is very limited. There are only about 4-6 different forms of magic that the different races inherit from their patron God. So those born from the God of Destruction would be able to cast fire or lightning or just basic harmful projectiles. While those born under a God who might represent life or nature could use their gifts to mend wounds or manipulate the weather.

This is why those born under from the Destructive God are so dangerous. They have the only "offensive" form of magic. But enough about the destruction aspect, I need some help with the other forms of magic. So far I have decided for a fact that I want a nature and foresight "school" of magic (not sure what a good term would be) I was also thinking of having a telekinetic or a healing school. What do you think?


----------



## wordwalker (Nov 24, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> This is why those born under from the Destructive God are so dangerous. They have the only "offensive" form of magic. But enough about the destruction aspect, I need some help with the other forms of magic. So far I have decided for a fact that I want a nature and foresight "school" of magic (not sure what a good term would be) I was also thinking of having a telekinetic or a healing school. What do you think?



Already it sounds like Destruction isn't the only school with offensive uses, but it probably has a real edge over Nature or Telekinetic (which I hope gets a non-Earth name) because it can fling its power around faster, being specialized in battle rather than really merging with a thing.

It seems like the question now is how to divide up your universe into these gods and powers. One thought: try to have only a few of them deal with physical things unless you're sure you're ready to get into the distinctions between them; setting one aside for Foresight and maybe another for Illusion or other mental attacks distinguishes them from the rest. But if you then have a Nature force... is there really much that that doesn't cover, at least physically? Maybe Nature is the central force (the father/mother god?) that covers almost anything material, Destruction became its limited but specialized rival, and Illusion and Foresight are offshoots into the nonmaterial that reflect how humans are more than animals at least sometimes. (I guess I'm trying to leave out Telekinesis because I'm not sure how you'd really justify the difference between raising winds or rolling rocks  versus floating objects around directly, they're both general-purpose material magic. But Healing could stand out, just because it's so specialized.)

At least, that's my take on what things sound easier to define as separate and contrasting with each other.

(By the way, Saigonnus, I prefer your double-edged "it's just a force, how will you use it" approach to more specific limits within each too. Though I like making the two edges uneven, saying certain forces are inherently harder to give the control or speed or whatever to use one way, and/or society demands this or that. Give characters a choice, but rarely quite a fair one.)


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 25, 2012)

When I said Nature I was thinking of having influence over things such as trees, plants, water, etc. I want the forms of magic to be derived from the Gods' own personality. There is destructive magic because of the one god's destructive nature and anger and wrath. There is "healing" magic because of that god's love for mercy and life.

Normally I would agree with what a lot of you all are saying how the forms of magic are open to all and that they could be used for multiple purposes but this project I want a very limited magic system. There are hardly any mages to begin with. I only want a few types of magic too so I think that healing, nature, foresight, and destruction would be good. And none of them are signifigantly better than any of the others so I could expand and say there were other Gods that were slain by the destroyer god and therefor their people can have absolutely no magical abilities and put them lower on the caste system.


----------

